# Bass Blitz



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Ladies and Gents the Bass Migration has begun. I was out on the gambler yesterday with a few family members and watched something I have never seen before since moving to New Jersey. The boat moved down south around Belmar and all I could be was about thousand birds hitting the water about 100yds to 500 yards off the beach. the action was so thick it looked like a dark cloud from the distance horizon. We approached the scene and could see bass of all sizes busting the water like fisherman fighting over a new lure. Unfortunately the boats capt must have been watch some other action because we always seem to be 200 yards away from all the action. The boat of 65 people managed to bring in 8 fish with the winner being 30 lbs cow. I was able to catch two at about 22-24 inches.

Give it about a week if that and they should be down our area. Herring is what they were feeding on. Big herring at that.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Man everything is running late this year. The big schools haven't really even reached my neck of the woods yet.

Glad you got into them.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great post*

Rich. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Sounds Like something I should be doing on Saturay


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Kinda*

Kickin myself for breakin everything down. But I'm on a different hunt now.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Paul,

Take it easy on Bambi! At least take out her momma first and then Daddy! Let me know when your going to have that big Venice barbeque at the fire house.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

I hope so. Didn't do my home work this year when it comes to baitin and scoutin. Didn't really think I was gonna go. Kinda of a last minute thing. Muzzleloader is comin back in. Got a good spot and new toys that have been sighted in just right. I'll let ya know.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Be sure and post...*



RuddeDogg said:


> I hope so. Didn't do my home work this year when it comes to baitin and scoutin. Didn't really think I was gonna go. Kinda of a last minute thing. Muzzleloader is comin back in. Got a good spot and new toys that have been sighted in just right. I'll let ya know.



Unforturnaltely I was at a dilema on whether to hunt MD or VA... well times all most up and don't think it'll happen on either end. Will enjoy reading about your outing...


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I was there Rgking. Our tog party boat was heading in . it was just a few hundred yards from the Belmar inlet and we also saw all them birds. Birds seem to congregate on the beaches of Belmar and I have seen it many times but they were always on the beaches and none diving so I thought it was the same thing going on. We did however see that the birds were al over the waters. We were about to head on out there to the beach but thouight it was just another gathering of gulls. MAN DID I MAKE the wrong call. DAMN DAMN!! Oh well there is always next time.


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

*How was the trip*



KT_UMCP said:


> I was there Rgking. Our tog party boat was heading in . .


What is the name of the boat that u were on?
How was it?


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

It was the OCEAN (something) I forgot the name and wouldn't reccomend it. We stopped at three areas and did not have a clue why the captain went to the 3rd spot when some togs were producing at the second spot. took us there anyways and said this place was good for big togs, I mean why the hell would we be interested in big togs when half the boat has not caught any togs and picking was alot easier in the second spot. all we caught at the 3rd spot were doggies. The blondie wife was working on the boat as well and was a walking billboard for the damn captain. at the third drop she yells out "Togs, are still being caught" not to mention they had 2 of the mates togging just to show us that there were togs to be caught and they were the only ones to catch one a piece on the whole damn boat out of 50 pelope on that drop. he had 2 hours remaining to go back to the 2nd drop but remained there while he knew most pelople didnt catch any and just sat on his ass waiting to come back to dock.

Highly would not reccomend this captain. Mates were great though and very friendly. I thought the captain made a couple very poor decisions which could of been prevented. We stayed at that 3rd drop for nearly 2 and half hours and not a single person out of 50 caught not one tog. He just stayed there and I was surprised he didn''t relocate to the 2nd spot which was only like 10 minutes away. People were sleeping inside. That is how bad it got in the 3rd drop.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

all in all had some great weather and I know that boat fishing is also a hit and miss on any given day. didn't come here to solicit any type of bad business for the hard working captains as I am sure they try their best. The mates are to be commended, they took there time helping people set up there rigs and gave out some free sinkers and hooks. My only complaint was that people on the boat felt that the captain should have moved to a different area. I mean 2 and half hours of no one catching a single tog is news enough to any novice or veteran that it is time to move elsewhere. People were litterally packing in there gear and there was still 1 and half hour left to fish, it was just that bad.

My hats goes off to the mates, they went beyond their call of duty.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

I do not go out on alot on Headboats but the ones I have gone out on do there best no matter what to put there customers on fish. I have heard that some captains just get LAZY I think you got a Lazy one. Captains stake there reputations on the customers there are PLENTY of OTHER hard working captains that will go out of there way to make the customer happy. For example if you have not caught fish at one spot and you roll up to the next and you catch time running short but still catching the captain will extend the trip until everyone has caught fish. Thats a GOOD captain PLEASING your customers is the name of the game.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Captains*

THAT IS WHY I WORK ON A PRIVATE CHARTER. IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED FOR THIS SPRING RUN WE WILL BE TAKING BOOKINGS. VISIT WWW.TUNAWAHOO.COM.... THERE HAS BEEN A FEW HEAD BOAT CAPTIANS THAT I HAVE TO SAY TRY THERE HARDEST AND DONT CARE ABOUT SOME REP.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Like Teddy Says We Just Got A Few Lazy Captains That Day.


----------

